# problema con app-admin/python-updater-0.5(solved)

## Pionerito

estoy ejecutando emerge -pvuaDN world y se me para aqui, que podria ser, gracias por su ayuda

Emerging (16 of 87) app-admin/python-updater-0.5

 * python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work/python-updater-0.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-admin/python-updater-0.5

>>> Install python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/ category app-admin

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: unexpected argument `(' to conditional binary operator

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: syntax error near `(.'

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: `          [[ $x =~ (.*)\.([a-z][a-z](_[A-Z][A-Z])?)\.(.*) ]] ; then'

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/python-updater-0.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line   75:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       doman ${PN}.1 || die "doman failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   doman failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-admin/python-updater-0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * Your configuration for sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 has been saved in

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * Messages for package app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1:

 *

 * If you want to read these man-pages properly you need to replace

 * the following line in /etc/man.conf:

 *

 * NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

 *

 * With:

 *

 * NROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tutf8 -mandoc

 *

 * Messages for package app-admin/python-updater-0.5:

 *

 * ERROR: app-admin/python-updater-0.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line   75:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       doman ${PN}.1 || die "doman failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   doman failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 87 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 16 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.Last edited by Pionerito on Mon Mar 02, 2009 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pionerito

trate de arreglarlo pero me sigue saliendo esto, creo que es un problema de colision, tendre que disinstalar el paquete

dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

Emerging (1 of 71) app-admin/python-updater-0.5

 * python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work/python-updater-0.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-admin/python-updater-0.5

>>> Install python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/ category app-admin

>>> Completed installing python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

./

./usr/

./usr/sbin/

./usr/sbin/python-updater

./usr/share/

./usr/share/man/

./usr/share/man/man1/

./usr/share/man/man1/python-updater.1.bz2

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/python-updater-0.5/

./usr/share/doc/python-updater-0.5/ChangeLog.bz2

./usr/share/doc/python-updater-0.5/AUTHORS.bz2

>>> Done.

>>> Installing app-admin/python-updater-0.5

* checking 4 files for package collisions

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install app-admin/python-updater-0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-admin/python-updater-0.5:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

----------

## Pionerito

probe a desinstalar dev-lang/python y ahora no me deja instalar nada, espero que me ayuden

emerge -C dev-lang/python

 dev-lang/python

    selected: 2.4.3-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4...

/usr/bin/env: python: No such file or directory

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1813:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! FAILED postrm: 1

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'python-2.4.3-r4.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/dev-

 * lang/python-2.4.3-r4' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1813:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "error processing environment"

 *  The die message:

 *   error processing environment

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/binpkgs/dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * The 'postrm' phase of the 'dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4' package has failed

 * with exit value 1.

 *

 * The problem occurred while executing the ebuild file named

 * 'python-2.4.3-r4.ebuild' located in the '/var/db/pkg/dev-

 * lang/python-2.4.3-r4' directory. If necessary, manually remove the

 * environment.bz2 file and/or the ebuild file located in that directory.

 *

 * Removal of the environment.bz2 file is preferred since it may allow the

 * removal phases to execute successfully. The ebuild will be sourced and

 * the eclasses from the current portage tree will be used when necessary.

 * Removal of the ebuild file will cause the pkg_prerm() and pkg_postrm()

 * removal phases to be skipped entirely.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 17 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Nosferatus_Inflador ~ # emerge -C =dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

Nosferatus_Inflador ~ # emerge -vuaDN world

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

Nosferatus_Inflador ~ # emerge -pv =app-admin/python-updater-0.5

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

Nosferatus_Inflador ~ #

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Nosferatus_Inflador ~ # emerge -C =dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 

 

Pues que tendrás que volver a instalar python para que te funcione emerge, busca el paquete en el CD de instalación si no lo encuentras en /usr/portage/distfiles y compilalo de la forma no-gentoo es decir descomprime el paquete donde quieras entra en el directorio creado y 1º) ./configure 2º)make 3º)make install, si tienes suerte y te lo instala creo que podras seguir usando emerge.

Si falla los remedios van a ser peores que la enfermedad a no ser que tengas esa version de python instalada en otra máquina parecida a la que usas y copies los ejecutables a tu sistema.

----------

## gringo

o simplemente te bajas el paquete de aqui :

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/html/

saluetes

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

> o simplemente te bajas el paquete de aqui :
> 
> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/html/
> 
> saluetes

 

como puedo arreglar esto, gracias por su ayuda

Emerging (16 of 87) app-admin/python-updater-0.5

* python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking auxfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

* checking miscfile checksums ;-) ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking python-updater-0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/work/python-updater-0.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-admin/python-updater-0.5

>>> Install python-updater-0.5 into /var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/image/ category app-admin

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: unexpected argument `(' to conditional binary operator

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: syntax error near `(.'

/usr/lib/portage/bin/doman: line 35: ` [[ $x =~ (.*)\.([a-z][a-z](_[A-Z][A-Z])?)\.(.*) ]] ; then'

*

* ERROR: app-admin/python-updater-0.5 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_install

* environment, line 75: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* doman ${PN}.1 || die "doman failed";

* The die message:

* doman failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/environment'.

*

>>> Failed to emerge app-admin/python-updater-0.5, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1:

* Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

* Your configuration for sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 has been saved in

* /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-apps/busybox-1.12.2-r1 for your editing pleasure.

* You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

* USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

* You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

* its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

* ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

* [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

* Messages for package app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1:

*

* If you want to read these man-pages properly you need to replace

* the following line in /etc/man.conf:

*

* NROFF /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

*

* With:

*

* NROFF /usr/bin/groff -Tutf8 -mandoc

*

* Messages for package app-admin/python-updater-0.5:

*

* ERROR: app-admin/python-updater-0.5 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_install

* environment, line 75: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* doman ${PN}.1 || die "doman failed";

* The die message:

* doman failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/environment'.

*

* Regenerating GNU info directory index...

* Processed 87 info files.

* IMPORTANT: 16 config files in '/etc' need updating.

* See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

* man page to learn how to update config files.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ whereis python-updater
> 
> python-updater: /usr/sbin/python-updater /usr/share/man/man1/python-updater.1.bz2
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater
> ...

 Te pongo esos dos comandos de arriba para que los repitas en tu máquina, en caso de que el resultado de whereis python-update te de algun resultado es señal de que tienes una version anterior a la 0.5 de python-updater instalada,  en tal caso corre python-updater creo recordar que a mi me dio resultado, luego sigue con emerge -uD world.

----------

## gringo

para resumir :

- antes de nada asegúrate de que tengas python instalado y funcionando, portage no funciona sin python.

- despues de eso, comprueba que efectivamente tiene python-updater instalado, puedes hacer lo que te comenta Esteban. Si lo tienes instalado, ejecútalo y a ver que te cuenta pero en caso de que sólo tengas una versión de python instalada y no hayas actualizado este paquete últimamente no debería contarte nada nuevo.

En caso de que no tengas python-updater instalado y te vuelva a salir el mismo mensaje de error que en el primer mensaje que has puesto, comprueba que efectivamente te vuelve a dar el mismo error despues de sincronizar el árbol ( emerge --sync), porque creo que puede estar relacionado con un cambio que hubo estos dos últimos días en una eclass pero que ya se ha solucionado.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Gringo wrote:*   

> en caso de que sólo tengas una versión de python instalada y no hayas actualizado este paquete últimamente no debería contarte nada nuevo. 

 

De eso se trata de que python-updater se lo va a decir e incluso le dará pistas de como seguir, por parte mia le aconsejo que corra inmediatamente python-updater si lo tiene instalado, aparte de que si se quiere asegurar de lo que hace el comando no tiene mas que: less /usr/sbin/python-updater y con tranquilidad analizar lo que hace dicho script.

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

> para resumir :
> 
> - antes de nada asegúrate de que tengas python instalado y funcionando, portage no funciona sin python.
> 
> - despues de eso, comprueba que efectivamente tiene python-updater instalado, puedes hacer lo que te comenta Esteban. Si lo tienes instalado, ejecútalo y a ver que te cuenta pero en caso de que sólo tengas una versión de python instalada y no hayas actualizado este paquete últimamente no debería contarte nada nuevo.
> ...

 

miren lo que hice pero siguio el problema, tendre que desinstalar el paquete que me esta bloqueando, gracias de antemano por su consejo...

emerge -vuD app-admin/python-updater

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.7] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins% -vanilla" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r5] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 [5.1_p4] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-1.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6d] USE="nls -lzma%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.2-r2  USE="python readline -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 [1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29_p1-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-debug -ipv6* -xcb" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls (-nfs)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8j [0.9.8d] USE="sse2* zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -test (-emacs%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5 [2.17.4] USE="-static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [2.42] USE="nls" LINGUAS="es%* -cs% -da% -de% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20061027.2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

Total: 53 packages (38 upgrades, 13 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Nosferatus_Infla ~ # equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater

-bash: equery: command not found

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Nosferatus_Infla ~ # equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater
> 
> -bash: equery: command not found

 

emerge gentoolkit para que te funcione equery.

Respecto al bloqueo, efectivamente deberias hacerlo como dices.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   esteban@mimaquina ~ $ whereis python-updater
> 
> python-updater: /usr/sbin/python-updater /usr/share/man/man1/python-updater.1.bz2
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater
> ...

 0.

esta es la salida del comando equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater

[ Searching for filet(s) /usr/sbin/python-updater in *...  ]

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 1: Unrecognized CONTENTS entry

dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4  (/usr/sbin/python-updater)

que podria ser esto..gracias por tu tiempo

----------

## esteban_conde

Corre emerge -uDp python anota las USE y comprueba si las tienes puestas en /etc/make.conf si no las tienes activadas, actívalas luego ejecuta emerge -uD python, si lo emerge sin errores puedes seguir con emerge -uD world.

Suerte.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Corre emerge -uDp python anota las USE y comprueba si las tienes puestas en /etc/make.conf si no las tienes activadas, actívalas luego ejecuta emerge -uD python, si lo emerge sin errores puedes seguir con emerge -uD world.
> 
> Suerte.

 

perdoname pero no te entiendo muy bien, cuando me dices que vea las uses activas. el paquete python tiene activadas berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> el paquete python tiene activadas berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml

 

No te dice que las tenga activadas, te dice que sin esas uses el paquete no compila bien.

Metelas en el archivo /etc/make.conf.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   el paquete python tiene activadas berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml 
> 
> No te dice que las tenga activadas, te dice que sin esas uses el paquete no compila bien.
> 
> Metelas en el archivo /etc/make.conf.

 

a ver si entiendo, el paquete tiene esas uses activas, las que te dije anteriormente, es obligatorio que yo las meta en el make.conf, no es lo mismo si pongo esas uses de manera que solo sean para ese paquete

----------

## esteban_conde

Es cierto pero esas uses son bastante genericas y creo que deberian estar en el make.conf ten en cuenta que python es una especie de correa de transmision dentro del sistema.(Alguno se me echa encima   :Laughing:  , la verdad en que la frase no es mia es de una profesora con un monton de tutoriales y libros sobre python).

Y las uses de python se comparten con un montón de paquetes.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Es cierto pero esas uses son bastante genericas y creo que deberian estar en el make.conf ten en cuenta que python es una especie de correa de transmision dentro del sistema.(Alguno se me echa encima  :lol: , la verdad en que la frase no es mia es de una profesora con un monton de tutoriales y libros sobre python).
> 
> Y las uses de python se comparten con un montón de paquetes.

 

estoy de acuerdo contigo pero no logro solucionar el problema con python-updater  y para colmo ssh no me funciona, asi que no me puedo conectar desde otra pc...desde que borre mktemp esta asi, me dice que ejecute /sbin/depscan.sh pero nada de nada....

----------

## esteban_conde

Pega la salida de emerge -pvuD python.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de emerge -pvuD python.

 

emerge -pvuD python

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.7] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29_p1-r1 [4.3.29-r2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 [1.4] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.32] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-debug -ipv6* -xcb" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.39-r1] USE="nls (-nfs)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5 [2.17.4] USE="-static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -ipv6*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20061027.2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8j [0.9.8d] USE="sse2* zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -test (-emacs%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r14 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb cxx%* gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads%* xml%* -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -ipv6* -tk -ucs2 -wininst% (-nocxx%)" 7,989 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.17 [2.42] USE="nls" LINGUAS="es%* -cs% -da% -de% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 41 packages (29 upgrades, 10 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 7,989 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Pega la salida de emerge -pvuD python.

 

Pues no veo nada que te impida hacer emerge -uD python, luego corre python-updater, creo que de esta no te falla.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pega la salida de emerge -pvuD python. 
> 
> Pues no veo nada que te impida hacer emerge -uD python, luego corre python-updater, creo que de esta no te falla.

 

cuando me dices que lugo corra python-updater a que te refieres...

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pega la salida de emerge -pvuD python. 
> 
> Pues no veo nada que te impida hacer emerge -uD python, luego corre python-updater, creo que de esta no te falla.

 

me parece que lo que tengo es una colision mira lo que arroja emerge -uD python  pero no se como arreglarlo, me puedes ayudar..

Installing app-admin/python-updater-0.5

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install app-admin/python-updater-0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/python-updater-0.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-admin/python-updater-0.5:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4

 *      /usr/sbin/python-updater

 *

 * Package 'app-admin/python-updater-0.5' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

----------

## esteban_conde

Si mal no recuerdo un par de posts antes ya tenias python-updater instalado si es así ejecuta emerge python -uD --skip-first podria ser una solución, intentalo a ver que pasa.

----------

## gringo

creo que el problema es que python-updater ( el programa, no el paquete) con python-2.4.x venía de serie y con python-2.5.x es un paquete aparte, si os fijáis el mensaje de error se refiere sólo a ese ejecutable. Al decirle que actualice todo el sistema tb. te añade python-2.5.x en slot que depende de python-updater,portage trata de instalarlo pero se da cuenta de que dicho ejecutable ya está en el sistema y aborta la instalación.

Si esto me pasara a mi, intentaría dar ya el salto a python-2.5.x, ya puestos dejar todo arreglado cuanto antes :

FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -av python-updater ( le decimos que pase de las colisiones entre paquetes)

emerge -av =dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 ( instalamos la nueva versión de python)

python-updater all ( actualizamos los paquetes que dependan de python para que usen la nueva versión de python- OJO, esto puede llevar muuucho tiempo, sobre todo si tienes python en tus uses).

emerge -uaDN world ( actualizamos el resto del software, opcional)

Si todo va bien despues de esto puedes desinstalar el python-2.4.x.

Lo del FEATURES"-collision-protect" es realmente sólo en casos extremos, NO se debe usar NUNCA !!

Si no quieres hacer nada de esto, simplemente enmascara python-2.5.x. aunque bueno, tarde o temprano tendrás que actualizar asi que igual lo mejor es sacártelo de encima cuanto antes y olvidarte del problema.

a ver si te sirve ...

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Gringo wrote:*   

> creo que el problema es que python-updater ( el programa, no el paquete) con python-2.4.x venía de serie y con python-2.5.x es un paquete aparte, si os fijáis el mensaje de error se refiere sólo a ese ejecutable. Al decirle que actualice todo el sistema tb. te añade python-2.5.x en slot que depende de python-updater,portage trata de instalarlo pero se da cuenta de que dicho ejecutable ya está en el sistema y aborta la instalación. 

 

Es que hay una version de python-updater instalada y por tanto creo que con ese script (me refiero al que ya tiene instalado) tiene más que suficiente, la idea es que con emerge -uD python --skip-first se salte el pyton-updater instale python-2.5.X y luego correr pyton-updater para que en lo sucesivo corra la version 2.5 de python.

Posiblemente salga mejor de la forma que tu propones pero creo recordar que cuando actualicé tuve que hacerlo más o menos como pongo arriba.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> la idea es que con emerge -uD python --skip-first se salte el pyton-updater instale python-2.5.X y luego correr pyton-updater para que en lo sucesivo corra la version 2.5 de python. 

 

no creo que eso vaya a funcionar asi sin mas : python-2.5.x necesita python-updater ( el paquete) según el ebuild y no se instalará a menos que python-updater esté instalado. En todo caso habría que pasarle tb. -O para que ignore dependencias, o inyectar el paquete momentáneamente o algo similar.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> esta es la salida del comando equery b /usr/sbin/python-updater
> 
> [ Searching for filet(s) /usr/sbin/python-updater in *... ]
> 
> !!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/livecd-kernel-1/CONTENTS'
> ...

 

Al menos una version de python-updater tiene instalada, esperemos que  si se instala la version 2.5 de python haga su trabajo, creo recordar que tuve un problema parecido y salió bien haciendo esto, en todo caso Pionerito tiene la palabra   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si mal no recuerdo un par de posts antes ya tenias python-updater instalado si es así ejecuta emerge python -uD --skip-first podria ser una solución, intentalo a ver que pasa.

 

esto fue lo que arrojo eso

emerge python -uD --skip-first

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! One or more packages have been dropped due to

!!! masking or unsatisfied dependencies:

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7', 'merge')

emerge: It seems we have nothing to resume...

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   la idea es que con emerge -uD python --skip-first se salte el pyton-updater instale python-2.5.X y luego correr pyton-updater para que en lo sucesivo corra la version 2.5 de python.  
> 
> no creo que eso vaya a funcionar asi sin mas : python-2.5.x necesita python-updater ( el paquete) según el ebuild y no se instalará a menos que python-updater esté instalado. En todo caso habría que pasarle tb. -O para que ignore dependencias, o inyectar el paquete momentáneamente o algo similar.
> 
> saluetes ;)

 

el python me sigue dando el mismo bateo, a lo mejor puede ser porque los repos de la Universidad no estan bien actualizados ya que anteriormente cuando yo instalaba gentoo con el mismo live cd del 2007 el python-updater no me daba este bateo, si se les ocurre otra cosa avisenme, gracias a todos por su tiempo...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> cuando yo instalaba gentoo con el mismo live cd del 2007 el python-updater no me daba este bateo

 

Creo que eso ya lo ha dicho Gringo, antes con la version 2.43 de python venia integrado python-updater y esa es la causa de que el python-updater actual se niegue a instalarse si no se desinstala python-2.43 antes pues el por si mismo no puede borrar una version de si mismo, valga la redundancia.

¿No es eso Gringo?.

¿Has probado el método de Gringo? no lo descartes aunque te parezca más lioso empieza a hacerlo y postea cuando te atasques aqui estaremos encantados de ayudarte con lo que buenamente podamos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cuando yo instalaba gentoo con el mismo live cd del 2007 el python-updater no me daba este bateo 
> 
> Creo que eso ya lo ha dicho Gringo, antes con la version 2.43 de python venia integrado python-updater y esa es la causa de que el python-updater actual se niegue a instalarse si no se desinstala python-2.43 antes pues el por si mismo no puede borrar una version de si mismo, valga la redundancia.
> 
> ¿No es eso Gringo?.
> ...

 

no creo que eso vaya a funcionar asi sin mas : python-2.5.x necesita python-updater ( el paquete) según el ebuild y no se instalará a menos que python-updater esté instalado. En todo caso habría que pasarle tb. -O para que ignore dependencias, o inyectar el paquete momentáneamente o algo similar.[/b

]

eso fue lo que dijo gringo, entonces deberia de hacer esto emerge  python  -uD -o

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Gringo wrote:*   

> FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -av python-updater ( le decimos que pase de las colisiones entre paquetes)
> 
> emerge -av =dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 ( instalamos la nueva versión de python)
> 
> python-updater all ( actualizamos los paquetes que dependan de python para que usen la nueva versión de python- OJO, esto puede llevar muuucho tiempo, sobre todo si tienes python en tus uses).
> ...

 

Gringo te dice ahí que escribas en /etc/make.conf en la seccion FEATURES="Colision-protect" si no existe esa seccion en el archivo la creas o si está comentada la descomentas y escribes eso entre las comillas.

Luego te dice que poner eso en make.conf es un poco a la desesperada pero si te lo instala y luego desinstalas python-2.4.x podrás instalar python-updater.

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> entonces deberia de hacer esto emerge python -uD -o

 

Creo que seria emerge python -uDO  (la O mayuscula).

Prueba esto antes que lo de arriba.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Gringo wrote:*   FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -av python-updater ( le decimos que pase de las colisiones entre paquetes)
> 
> emerge -av =dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 ( instalamos la nueva versión de python)
> 
> python-updater all ( actualizamos los paquetes que dependan de python para que usen la nueva versión de python- OJO, esto puede llevar muuucho tiempo, sobre todo si tienes python en tus uses).
> ...

 

gracias me funciona a la perfeccion.....

----------

## gringo

perdón por no contestar antes, el fin de semana apenas me conecto.

si ya lo has solucionado pues perfecto, pero si has añadido -collision-protect a las FEATURES del make.conf vuélvelo a sacar, es bueno tenerlo activado.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Gringo wrote:*   

>  si has añadido -collision-protect a las FEATURES del make.conf vuélvelo a sacar, es bueno tenerlo activado.
> 
> saluetes

  Entiendo que no es bueno ¿?.

Aunque creo que ha tomado el otro camino emerge -uDO en todo caso que nos lo diga.

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

> perdón por no contestar antes, el fin de semana apenas me conecto.
> 
> si ya lo has solucionado pues perfecto, pero si has añadido -collision-protect a las FEATURES del make.conf vuélvelo a sacar, es bueno tenerlo activado.
> 
> saluetes

 

con emerge python -uDO  lo resolvi, tal y como me dijiste, muchas gracias...

----------

## gringo

no había leído el hilo del todo, sólo lo comentaba por si acaso.

 *Quote:*   

> Entiendo que no es bueno ¿?. 

 

no, yo le comenté que usara FEATURES="-collision-protect" emerge -av python-updater ( nótese el guión delante del collision-protect) con lo que se desactivaría temporalmente. Collision-protect está activado por defecto en todos los perfiles que yo sepa y es bueno que lo esté, de ahí el error que le salió a Poinerito. Por eso sugerí usarlo desde la línea de comandos y no añadirlo al make.conf, porque es mejor que sea sólo algo temporal.

me alegro de que se solucionara de cualquier manera.

saluetes

----------

